# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Фото дня -- МиГ-23 из 22 гв иап

## AC

Все хорошо, и спасибо автору за фото, но только это вроде как не "П":
http://www.airforce.ru/photogallery/...ig-23_1200.htm

----------


## C-22

На фото МиГ-23М....

На вооружении 22-го гв. иап были МиГ-23М, а позднее МиГ-23МЛД

----------


## Д.Срибный

угу, поправим, спасибо.

----------


## Шарфюрер

А чем внешне П от М отличались?

----------


## 154

"П" создан на основе "МЛ" и соответственно не имел такого большого форкиля, какой был на "М". Но вот "П" внешне отличить от "МЛ" очень трудно.
*АС*, сэнкс.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> "П" создан на основе "МЛ" и соответственно не имел такого большого форкиля, какой был на "М". Но вот "П" внешне отличить от "МЛ" очень трудно.
> *АС*, сэнкс.


Ааааа, точно. Кстати, а насколько типичен был такой камуфляж для них?

----------


## 154

> Ааааа, точно. Кстати, а насколько типичен был такой камуфляж для них?


Для кого "для них"? Для МиГ-23М?

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Для кого "для них"? Для МиГ-23М?


Ага, для 23М

----------


## 154

*Шарфюрер*, но на этом экземпляре комуфляж не родной :(  Какая краска была той и красили. Я не удивлюсь, если даже это была краска купленная в хозмаге.
А если вспомнить 70-е годы, так они вообще серые были (или шаровые?)....

----------


## letinant

Это миг-23м , а краска действительно из магазина сам красил ей этот самолёт.

----------


## FLOGGER

Ну, с камуфляжем сразу было понятно. А б\н отчего белый?

----------


## letinant

С начальством не спорят , у них свой художественный вкус, вы бы видели в какой цвет мы С-300 покрасили!(для тренировки). На выставке ей кличку дали "ЛЯГУШЁНОК".

----------


## 154

Да и на памятнике сейчас цвета комуфляжа ядовитые. :(

----------


## letinant

Кстати нашёл фотографии с выставки, этого МИГа , С-300 и МИГа стоящего возле КПП полка.

----------


## AC

> Кстати нашёл фотографии с выставки, этого МИГа , С-300 и МИГа стоящего возле КПП полка.


А чой-то С-300 "Гранитом"-то вдруг стал!?...  :Biggrin:

----------


## letinant

Когда то, кто то на эту машину наклеил эти буквы. И сколько я не говорил командованию что эта надпись ничего не значит и никакого отношения к машине не имеет, мне ответили: " Что надпись красивая и её надо обязательно сохранить а ещё лучше подновить."

----------


## alexvolf

> С начальством не спорят , у них свой художественный вкус, вы бы видели в какой цвет мы С-300 покрасили!(для тренировки). На выставке ей кличку дали "ЛЯГУШЁНОК".


Улыбнуло...
 Но,letinant абсолютно прав-с начальством не поспоришь- а то быстренько так в аттестации  заключение появиться склочный,не перспективный офицер...

О художественном вкусе-
 Художественное творчество в войсках набирает обороты,пора подумать о присвоении звания " ЗАСЛУЖЕННЫЙ ВОЕННЫЙ ХУДОЖНИК"...
Коротко о надписях -
Удивляет узкость мышления.Почему написали именно Гранит? Можно было-бы перебрав геологические термины написать  ЛАККОЛИТ АССИМЕТРИЧНЫЙ (варианты ГЛЫБА,БЕТОН,и т.д. наконец-ЩЕБЕНЬ)-смотришь появилось новое вооружение.Вот такой юмор...

----------


## AC

> ...Сколько я не говорил командованию, что эта надпись ничего не значит и никакого отношения к машине не имеет, мне ответили: "Что надпись красивая и её надо обязательно сохранить а ещё лучше подновить".


Узнаю наши командования...  :Biggrin:

----------


## letinant

Подозреваю что "лакколит ассиметричный" у них просто не влез. А вот другие истории с этой надписью происходили. На выставке я объяснил интервьюрующему меня журналисту что это С-300 ПМУ и другого названия у него НЕТ! Он помохал головой, записал а на следующий день появился заголовок "У НАС ЕСТЬ НОВЫЙ КОМПЛЕКС "ГРАНИТ"."

----------


## Шарфюрер

> А чой-то С-300 "Гранитом"-то вдруг стал!?...


Что характерно: надпись сделана одноимённым шрифтом.

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Он помохал головой, записал а на следующий день появился заголовок "У НАС ЕСТЬ НОВЫЙ КОМПЛЕКС "ГРАНИТ"."


Узнаю журналистов, забаненных за тупость в гугле.

----------


## letinant

Вот потому и перестал читать газеты и смотреть телевизор, устал смеяться , живот болит  :Biggrin:

----------


## Шарфюрер

> Вот потому и перестал читать газеты и смотреть телевизор, устал смеяться , живот болит


Вы в ленте.ру последние их статьи на военную тематику наверное не читали, от них тоже очень смешно становиться.

----------


## letinant

Особенно про квартиры для каждого офицера. Ну очень смешно.

----------

